# Heading to Fripp Island ???



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Surf fish up here, Assateague Island, and starting some pier fishing. What may I expect at Fripp (August 9 - 18) from surf and pier (have a pier to fish off of right before final bridge heading to Fripp).

How 'bout bait tips, hook sizes, tides time of day. Any help appreciated.


----------



## PirateK (Jun 17, 2003)

*Not sure about Fripp*

however, as a general rule expect to catch a great deal of sand sharks. They hit any and everything. I just got back from Murrell's Inlet and that is pretty much all I caught. I did catch a few (dozen of so) Whites on blood worms. If I remember corerctly, high tide is just about lunch time during the day.

I am about to leave again to fish this weekend and will post when I get back on Monday night.


----------



## JettyJerk (Jul 23, 2001)

PirateK is right about the Sand Sharks, also look to catch Flounder, Redfish and snapper Bluefish. The pier at Hunting Island State Park is the only pier in an inlet in the state. There is a creek just to the east of the pier that is a great spot to fish. You will have to go into the main gate and take the road south to the cabins to fish the creek, take the road all the way to the end. I have seen people fishing the lagoon, but I never have. I have friends with a place on Little Capers Island just south of Fripp Island and they catch a lot of Black Drum at near low tide in the inlets. Good luck and enjoy the Lowcountry of South Carolina!


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Just got back from a week on Hunting Island. We fished the pier some, but had better luck in the surf. We caught mainly small sharks, whiting, afew blue fish and two big sting rays. I had better luck with shrimp. Good luck and have fun!!! Jim


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright, about two weeks before I am set to head for the "Lowcountry". Probably end up just doing some surf and inlet fishing. That said, should I plan on squid, minnows, fresh cut bunker, or the "Lowcountry" abundance of fresh shrimp?

Figuring there should be some flounder (minnows), but wouldn't there also be some sheepshead (which bait), sea trout (or will water be too warm), some drum, blues and yes the fun to catch shark from shore?

Bringing down one rod due to space factor, so it will be my 10' Ocean Master with a Penn 6500ss reel. Is this okay choice for most if not all of my fishing desires?


----------

